# Mullet for Catfish Bait?



## gcpd957 (Apr 4, 2012)

We are getting ready to shoot back up towards our neck of the woods from Tybee Island.  Before we get going i was going to stop off at the bait store and pick up some bait.  Anyone know how well Mullet or squid would work on catfish?  I was hoping to get my hands on Menhadden, but i can't seem to find any even at the biggest bait shop on the island.


----------



## Tvveedie (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't see how you're going to get Joe Dirt to go fishing with you.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 4, 2012)

It's a great bait for catfish.
Oily and odory.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 4, 2012)

Makes a great live bait. Our river goes all the way to the ocean. So the mature mullet run upstream to the dam, about 70 miles inland. They are tough. Put one in the livewell and you about have to drain it to get him back out. They range from 12 to 16inches long. Fun fun fun to catch on a hook. They feed on dead mussels that float to the top. We use small marshmellows for bait. But we can catch all we wish in the throw net. As for cut bait, they hardly bleed, wich is the single most important aspect of a good catfish bait


----------



## castaway (Apr 4, 2012)

I have used mullet quite a few times for catfish bait and it always works.


----------



## chad smith (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't really like it that much, as mentioned above, it doesn't bleed!! I love a fresh cut piece of bream or gizzard shad myself!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 4, 2012)

We have used them at Santee and wore fish out. As a matter of fact at most of the fish camps up there during the right time of the year you can buy them if you get there in time cause they usually sale out quick. You will see boats cast netting them before headed out to fish. Not a lot of blood but oily and oil and water does not mix so the oil goes with the currents .


----------



## Nuttin Better (Apr 4, 2012)

Mullet is the best catfish bait that I have ever used. If I had to choose only one bait to use it would be mullet over anything else and on any body of water.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 4, 2012)

Nuttin Better said:


> Mullet is the best catfish bait that I have ever used. If I had to choose only one bait to use it would be mullet over anything else and on any body of water.


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 4, 2012)

Mullet. Put them things in some hot grease.


----------



## dphillipx (Apr 4, 2012)

Dog Hunter said:


> Mullet. Put them things in some hot grease.



gross


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 4, 2012)

What's wrong with chicken livers and hot dogs?


----------



## creteus (Apr 4, 2012)

dphillipx said:


> gross



X1

Why buy mullet. A cast net throw over an incoming wave will get you all you want.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 5, 2012)

dphillipx said:


> gross



You're kidding right?  That's some good eating right there.


----------



## t.woods035 (Apr 5, 2012)

Anything good for sharks I've used fnger mullet and bonita.


----------



## Fishdog31024 (Apr 5, 2012)

Chad:
You just go right on believing that.  I'll p.m. you when I pull that hundred pounder out of Oconee.


----------



## Fishdog31024 (Apr 5, 2012)

By the way GCPD943 I am making a trip next week to get mullet let me know if you need some around Lake Oconee. I always keep them in the freezer.


----------



## gcpd957 (Apr 5, 2012)

Appreciate all the replies, i picked up several bags of Mullet and a few things of squid.  I tried both out on Sinclaire yesterday, landed a #5 with the squid.  The Mullet got bumped but no full on takers.  In the baits defense though, i am fishing from the dock and can't really get to their spawn areas where i imagine they are spending most of their time right now.  Gotta get the boat running or wait the spawn out so i can really put them through the paces. Glad to see the consensus giving the Mullet a thumbs up.


----------

